# This One' Worth $9!



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Although I have not been too interested in quartz lately, this one got me. I doubt that I will wear this very often, if at all, but it is the first time I ever saw a display like this on a watch. It continuously scrolls from right to left, like a large billboard advertizement. Time, month, date, time, month, date.. 40mm case, water resitant to 100 feet, screwed down stainless steel back, chronograph with lap time function, three alarms, month and date, 3 year warranty, backlight, $9.

There may be 'no accordin' to taste" but this one has to be worth the $9!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

How weird is that? I just closed fleabay and thats the watch I was looking at in there, caught my eye as being unusual, but I'm afraid I didn't like it enough to buy one though









Certainly different.......you'll probably find after a few days it'll start scrolling advertising slogans









Best regards David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

marius said:


> It continuously scrolls from right to left, like a large billboard advertizement. Time, month, date, time, month, date..


Looks a bargain at $9







Can you stop it scrolling and have the time set permanently?


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I would not have bought it for its looks either. The display is really catchy though, something like walking past a TV shop at night and seeing all the TV's on. And for $9 you can buy a watch like this, or a dozen beers. Some day an occasion might come up where this watch might be just the thing to wear. (I have a TV remote wristwatch that has come in really handy at the sportsbar!







)

There are three different display modes, different font size and layout basically, but no way to stop the scrolling.

I dont know what they are going for on e-bay, but if you would like to try one, e-mail me, I will pick one up at Wallmart and through it in the mail for you. Its that, or I can just pee the $9 out against a porcelain wall somewhere...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

marius said:


> And for $9 you can buy a watch like this, or *a dozen beers*.


I wish I could get a dozen beers for $9! You'd be lucky to get *two* where I live


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

dapper said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > And for $9 you can buy a watch like this, or *a dozen beers*.
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking









Bloody yanks and thier cheap petrol.......and beer now!









Thanks for the offer Marius......go have a pee first......they may be here in ASDA soon then seeing as thats owned by Walmart now.....I can bet you a dozen drinks they won't be $9 over here though









Best regards David


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > marius said:
> ...


Be like that then..







Budweiser is not the cheapest beer, but closest to Castle, which is what I really like. $4-95 for a 6-pack in cans, $9-00 for a 12-pack! I guess that is why they also make an 18-pack here.









Anyway, the offer stands.

Have a good week.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Bloody yanks and thier cheap petrol.......and beer now!


I have my uncle and aunt from Aberdeen (WA) staying with me at the mo, he completely freaked out when he had pay after filling his hire car yesterday









Marius, I would like one of those watches, there is no rush. let me know how to pay you. They give me good memories of those led scrolling shop displays from the early 80's. You could program them from the side to say "tit" "wank" "arse" etc. happy days.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody yanks and thier cheap petrol.......and beer now!
> ...


Mark. I never said anything about paying. Just e-mail me your address.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

marius said:


> Mark. I never said anything about paying. Just e-mail me your address.


Marius, you are so nice







But I need to pay you, paypal, cash, beer tokens, whatever.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > Mark. I never said anything about paying. Just e-mail me your address.
> ...


Beer tokens! Beer tokens!.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

"TIT, WANK, ARSE" ????

Well why didn't you say so









Now that would be an interesting watch...........

Best regards David


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

111 Views of this topic. Then, I mentioned in another thread that my daughter appears in this picture, and it jumped in no time at all to 133, and now it is at 183! I know it's really about the watch, but I can still believe it's about my daughter if I want to, ok?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Marius, perhaps you should add pictures of her in all your threads? Even the promise that you might would get me reading them! lol.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Marius, for the spec at $9 - can you go wrong









Well done


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Marius, for the spec at $9 - can you go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blade, I thought so too. I grabbed one for myself, and sent another one off to Mark. Hope he gets it soon. I very seldom put on a Quartz watch nowadays, but this one seemed like a fun one. I like gadgets and gimmicks, and I have a few "gadget" watches, one has a camera, which can be used quite effectively as a girl-picker-upper, and then of course the marriage saver watch with the TV remote control built into it. I dont even have to wear it, it stays right on the coffee table, when every other remote control dissapears. I guess that why it's called a remote control, they are always bloody remote when you look for them!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A camera watch? you gotta show us pix of (and from) that!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> A camera watch? you gotta show us pix of (and from) that!


You must have come across the Casio camera watch Jon









Casio WQV10D-2 Digital Camera Watch

Note it also has `Timekeeping, alarm, timer, and calendar functions `


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I saw one of those a while back... hmmm...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. Mine is one of the earlier models though, a black pvc case, no zoom function. It has three different lighting modes, indoor, outdoor, and something else which I cannot remember now. Takes a fair picture. Even if it took a bad picture, not many girls say no when when you step up to them in the bar and say: "you are so very pretty, may I take a picture of you, see, I am going to take it with my wristwatch!"


----------

